# [FreeNAS] Can somebody please NDISgen for BroadCom Wifi for me



## admans (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to activate 'Broadcom Wireless b/g (BCM4315/BCM22062000)' wifi card on my FreeNAS installation but not able to do so as I cannot run NDISgen on it. I am attaching the files that I need converted for my installation. It would be great if somebody can provide me with .ko files.

http://www.mediafire.com/?0d72mx5bsvbmw5e

Also, if you can attach ndis.ko and if_ndis.ko kernel files. 

I am running FreeNAS installation 7.3 on i386 structure 

0.7.2 Sabanda (revision 8191)
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p7 (revision 199506)
Platform	 i386-full on Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2011)

First: [thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]

Have you tried bwn(4) or bwi(4)?


----------



## admans (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes. I have tried bwn and bwi but it would not still not recognize the driver. After doing some research, it seems only way to make it work is via ndis driver for that particular card. 



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> First: [thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]
> 
> Have you tried bwn(4) or bwi(4)?


----------

